# how much hay



## m-mini (Oct 17, 2010)

We got our first mini and want to know how much hay to give him? Should he have it all the time?? He is 8 months old.


----------



## muffntuf (Oct 17, 2010)

do you have an idea of how much he weighs and height? We can better help with that information.


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 17, 2010)

We limit ours to a flake (or two depending on who is feeding and the time of year) a day, from a small bale of hay(approximately 5lbs). In the winter, our horses get more (maximum of two flakes). We do not give the hay all at one time, but rather in gracious handfuls throughout the day, the most always at night.

Some of our minis will eat until they are full and stop, however MOST will just keep eating. They will bloat and become very fat quickly. Especially with only one mini, as he will eat to fill his boredom.


----------



## Mominis (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Mike.

While the grass is still decent, like it was in the photos on the other thread, I'd say no. Just give him a bit of hay at morning and evening feeding time. If the grass has died out for the winter, then you can probably toss down a flake for him to graze on for the day. When Shake first got here this spring, we would keep a flake of hay in front of him. He'd go through a regular sized flake about every day or day and a half. Just keep a tight eye on weight.

From what I understand (this is my first year with minis too), their winter coats can be deceiving. It wmay look like they are fat, but the little guys get ribby under all that hair and it's hard to tell. On the other hand, they seem to get fat off of oxygen, so it's a delicate balance. Just watch your horse, keep a weight tape on hand, and play it by ear.

Good luck


----------



## chandab (Oct 17, 2010)

SInce you are used to feeding cattle, when you feed your mini, its going to seem like a pathetic tiny amount of feed, but it will be ok.

I have larger minis, and I don't show, so I don't worry if they have a little bit of a hay belly (mine get a good hard feed, so I know they aren't lacking protein, we just had an odd year, so the hay is more coarse than usual). Anyway, my adult minis are 36-38" tall and 350-375# get around 7# hay per day, a bit more in winter when its really cold out (I'm in MT and it gets very cold), my yearling filly gets probably 5# and my adult 31" stallion gets free choice, but probably only eats about 1 flake a day (he's older so also gets some senior pellets, so might not be that interested in the hay, he can eat it fine).

A rule of thumb to start with is 2% of their bodyweight in feed per day, they need a minimum of 1% of their bodyweight from a good fiber source, pasture or hay to keep their gut healthy (their system is designed to digest fiber, so keeping good quality fiber going through them is a good thing).


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 17, 2010)

I feed ad lib hay to all mine and I have never had any problems at all with overeating, not ever. I would not dream of limiting the access of a newly weaned foal to forage, so my newly weaned foals are out on good grass 24/7, and as happy as larry. One of the things you will have to look into is getting some sort of company for your little baby. Obviously putting him in with big horses is not on, but you could rig up a hotwire, so he can see others, but not get trampled??

If your baby is not used to grass or your grass is particularly long or lush, using a hotwire to limit his access is, IMO, preferable to limiting his time outside, The ideal set up is a paddock or filed with a run in shelter. I have five weanlings on two acres of good grass and this is still sustaining them at the moment.

ETA: I also give grain, obviously, they do not just get grass/hay!!!


----------



## Sandee (Oct 17, 2010)

I go with the 1 1/2 to 2% of body weight for food but that means ALL the food not just hay. So my minis weighing between 225 and 350 get 1/2 lb of beet pulp, a vitamin supplement, and 3 ( or more) lbs of hay all split between 3 meals. Sometimes the "lunch" is time out on pasture so we have to best guess how much grass they get.

I have a Shetland, probably 350 to 400 lb, that is fed 4lb hay plus 3 lb of sweet feed ( don't holler he has teeth issues and this is per trainer).


----------



## Marty (Oct 17, 2010)

More info please

How much pasture does he have to run on daily?

How long do you keep him turned out on pasture?

Is your pasture pretty much dead and shot?

What kind of feed are you feeding?

How often?


----------



## m-mini (Oct 17, 2010)

Marty said:


> More info please
> 
> How much pasture does he have to run on daily?
> 
> ...


He is out on a dry lot from 7am -7pm. It was grass but I cut it really low, so he does not even try to eat it. The farm he came from he had hay 24/7.

Here is the feed he eats. I feed him 1/4 lbs in morning and 1/4 lbs in evening.

Nutrena® SafeChoice® Horse Feed is a high fat, low starch formula with high levels of highly digestible fiber and a full complement of enhancements for unmatched safety and performance. Balanced for all life stages, this state-of-the-art formula helps reduce the risk of metabolic disorders, while promoting sound growth and excellent body condition.


Balanced formula can be fed during all life stages
Controlled starch design to support healthy digestion and performance levels
Guaranteed amino acid levels to support muscle maintenance and health
Added yeast culture and direct-fed microbials to aid in digestion
Guaranteed levels of biotin to support muscle, hair coat and hoof development


*Guaranteed Analysis:*

Crude Protein 14%, Crude Fat 7%, Lysine 0.80%, Methionine 0.3%, Threonine min .50%, Crude Fiber max 15%, Calcium 0.9 to 1.2%, Phosphorus 0.75%, Zinc 160 ppm, Copper 50 ppm, Selenium 0.6 ppm, Vitamin A 3,500 IU/lb, Vitamin D 350 IU/lb., Vitamin E 100 IU/lb., Biotin 0.45 mg/lb.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Oct 17, 2010)

A youngster will need a little more concentrate than an idle adult, per #, to keep his growth on track and weight up. You haven't suggested a weight or height but, even my tinies get more than what you say you are feeding. And the type/quality of his hay will be a factor in how much concentrate he gets as well -- calories and nutrition.

Please keep checking his body condition as the winter hair can make you think he's heavier than he may be. Keep feeling the backbone & rib cage. Just my thoughts.

Possibly a forum member is close and could help you work this out.


----------



## Kellie in OR (Oct 17, 2010)

Bess Kelly said:


> And the type/quality of his hay will be a factor in how much concentrate he gets as well -- calories and nutrition.


Agree 100%. I feed quite a lot of hay compaired to may people. But I specifically chose the native prairie/Bent grass hay mix because I know the farmer, the field it came off of, and that it tests very low in NSC (sugars). My boys have hay bellies because of the high fibar that they consume, but they do not have hard cresty necks or fat deposits. I do not show, so I'd rather have hay bellies than ulcers. I would never feed the same amount in a high sugar hay that one would feed to cattle or even hard working or growing horses.

The other thing you can do is slow the eating down so the hay last longer. A small hole hay net, Busy Buffet or Niblet can really keep them snacking longer which is good for them physically as well as mentally.


----------



## m-mini (Oct 17, 2010)

It is a timothy 1st cut, grass hay.

He is around 31'' high, dont know how much he weighs. maybe 2-250


----------



## chandab (Oct 17, 2010)

m-mini said:


> It is a timothy 1st cut, grass hay.
> 
> He is around 31'' high, dont know how much he weighs. maybe 2-250



You might be surprised at her actual weight. I have a slight-built 31" stallion that weighs 175#; his daughter is a hair taller than he is and weighs 250#, but she could stand to go on a diet, she's a bit of a chubber.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 17, 2010)

I would be surprised if an 8 month old 31" tall horse would weigh 200 lbs or more.

Regardless--our weanlings get free choice hay, usually a grass/alfalfa mix, and generally they get almost 2 litres of oats 2x a day...I don't weigh the grain daily, I weigh it once to figure out how much I want to give them, then measure that amount by volume for each feeding. If I get a light batch of oats I'll weigh it again & adjust the volume for each feeding. I do sometimes use a 14% pellet for my weanlings; I started using it for the two we have this fall & they were eating the oats and picking out the pellets & leaving them. After a few times of emptying the pellets...by then SOGGY pellets...out of the feed buckets I gave up & let them have just plain oats.

I do not like to skimp on hay, especially with the growing babies.


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 18, 2010)

I feed Nutrena Safe Choice to our weanlings too, and I think it is a fine grain for them - as long as they eat it, which ours do. If you read the recommended feed amounts on the bag you will see that the amounts per pound of body weight are highest for weanlings compared to other age horses. This is important! If you keep feeding minis at this rate of feed when they get older they WILL get fat (kinda like people!) but at this stage of their lives, when they are growing like weeds, they need this much grain - especially protein. And also note that a "hay belly" is more likely NOT due to too much hay - especially in a weanling - but will be due to not enough feed. Think of starving African children with their big bellies. If the minis are actually FAT, you will see or feel the fat in other places, like on the shoulders, ribs, hips, over the backbone, at the crest of the neck and/or by the tailhead. It is very important over that first winter to FEEL these areas on a regular basis to make sure the mini isn't getting too fat or too thin. Maybe your vet or farrier could show you what to look for?

Good luck!!


----------



## mizbeth (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello

Welcome to the wonderful world of miniature horses and to this forum! You will get lots of valuable information here, I would have been lost had I not found this board when I first got miniature horses. They truely are not like the "big" horses as so many indicated to me when I bought them.

I would recommend this one thing however, not to deter from what others have said here. You mentioned that you bought your horse a short distance from your home. You might want to go back to the seller and have them help you with feed, amounts etc., assuming that the horse was in good health and weight when you got him. It will be easier to "see" what we are talking about when we try to discribe to you what we do. In addition to this forum, I found a mentor with whom I spoke to each day. From her I learned the specific care of these horses or at least the way she did it, which as it turns out - was accurate information.

Best of luck in your new adventure!


----------



## m-mini (Oct 18, 2010)

targetsmom said:


> I feed Nutrena Safe Choice to our weanlings too, and I think it is a fine grain for them - as long as they eat it, which ours do. If you read the recommended feed amounts on the bag you will see that the amounts per pound of body weight are highest for weanlings compared to other age horses. This is important! If you keep feeding minis at this rate of feed when they get older they WILL get fat (kinda like people!) but at this stage of their lives, when they are growing like weeds, they need this much grain - especially protein. And also note that a "hay belly" is more likely NOT due to too much hay - especially in a weanling - but will be due to not enough feed. Think of starving African children with their big bellies. If the minis are actually FAT, you will see or feel the fat in other places, like on the shoulders, ribs, hips, over the backbone, at the crest of the neck and/or by the tailhead. It is very important over that first winter to FEEL these areas on a regular basis to make sure the mini isn't getting too fat or too thin. Maybe your vet or farrier could show you what to look for?
> 
> Good luck!!


He loves his feed and eats it all.

The people we bought him from are very helpful. I was just asking for any extra advise all of you have for offer. 2 heads are better then 1. Heck here , 100's of heads are better then one. lol

Thanks so much.


----------

